# Tanabe strut bar pics



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

The guy helping me with my X got this in today. Had my camera with me and took some pics. Just FYI!!!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

were they for the X-trail??? and whats the price difference compared to your JAOS strut bar?


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Does Tanabe make any other stuff besides strutbar? Maybe coilovers and swaybars?

I am glad because there's a Tanabe dealer here and he can help me source all this stuff...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yes Sergei, this was specifically for the X-trail. It is cheaper than the JAOS bar by more than $100. I calculated it out to $127 for this one. It isn't carbon fiber though. And Tanabe doesn't make one for the rear.

And yes Jon, Tanabe does make coilovers and stuff... but the only suspension mod they have for the X-trail are lowering springs. I have those now but haven't installed them. Still waiting on the new rims and maybe the hotbits. But this is the model Japanese website for it.

http://61.120.65.251/tanabe/THP0020A.asp

Sustec is the suspension arm for Tanabe (thus the strut bar was also Sustec). NF stands for normal feeling (guess they're saying it rides like stock).

Check out their Japanese website for other parts...

http://www.rd-tanabe.com/


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Yes Sergei, this was specifically for the X-trail. It is cheaper than the JAOS bar by more than $100. I calculated it out to $127 for this one. It isn't carbon fiber though. And Tanabe doesn't make one for the rear.
> 
> And yes Jon, Tanabe does make coilovers and stuff... but the only suspension mod they have for the X-trail are lowering springs. I have those now but haven't installed them. Still waiting on the new rims and maybe the hotbits. But this is the model Japanese website for it.
> 
> ...


dude i can't access the tanabe page for the strut bar....but $100 cheaper is ALOT man...I am still considering getting a rear strut bar cos that will sacrifice boto space...something which i kinda need when it comes to family gatherings,barbeques....and for the tanabe lowering springs....how much do they roughly cost???w/o shipping of course...the tanabe site dosen't seem to have it


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> and for the tanabe lowering springs....how much do they roughly cost???w/o shipping of course...the tanabe site dosen't seem to have it


The lowering springs cost me PhP 12,000. Peso:dollar rate today is 54.9:1. That'd peg it near US$220.00. That price already included the shipping here and whatever mark up the guy bringing it in put on it. I don't know exactly how much it cost him, but its certainly less than that. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

the site??? damn i might get this even before the strut bar!!!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

The site's in Japanese and I got to it by trial and error with drop down menus. I kept on doing it until I found cars made by nissan (instead of other manufacturers) and clicked on X-trail.

There is a time involved to the site apparently, because now it is reported at "timed out".

I'll try to find more info about it and post it ASAP. Gotta get to work now!!!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Those look really good as well.

Tim, will you be changing your strut bar ? (why)


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

No, ValBoo.. I'm not changing my JAOS carbon fiber bars. I love the ones I have. Handling improvement is STILL (up to now) very evident. I think it is even more so now because of the sway that I have somehow already gotten used to with close to 2 years of driving the X. Now I find myself being able to accelerate through turns a lot more without losing stability.

The bar that I took pictures of just happened to arrive at the shop I go to on the day that I visited. There had been some interest in it in otehr posts and I had my camera with me from lunch with friends. So I decided to take some pictures of it for the group. The bar was ordered by another of his customers with an X-trail.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

anyone have the part number for the tanabe strut bar???


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I saw it in the box with the installation instructions. But I don't have it memorized off the top of my head. Will ask the shop when I swing by next week. Will have the next mod installed... Motorage Rear Wing.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

and can u help me ask how much will it cost including shipping so singapore???


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Offhand it was around $128 including shipping to here. So I guess it shouldn't be that much different. Again, according to the shop, the bar is made for the Philippine market. I'm not sure why it should only be in the Philippines... and I'm not sure if his information is incorrect. But when the box was opened, it mentioned the bar really IS for the X-trail. 

I can ask him again when I see him... along with trying to get the part number.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

cos if i can't get it in Singapore I'd have to ask for your help to order it for me


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

No problem. Will get information and let you know. Most likely will be at the shop Wed.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Sergei, e-mail him at [email protected]. Address it to Dolf. He says he can order it for you and have it sent to you directly from Japan. That way you can also talk price directly with him. Once the item reaches you, you would have to pay for the shipping. I hope this helps. I didn't get any other helpful information. He's tightlipped about his Japanese sources.  But since most of his income is from items imported directly from there... sources that other accessory shops here don't have... I don't blame him for being (what I think is overly) protective of them. Since he has offered a way for you (and anyone else interested) to get it, I suppose I really shouldn't push him for much more. 

Good luck!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

part number??


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

The strut that he had was already installed and no longer there. When he orders it, he specifies it as strut bar for X-trail not with a part number. I inquired with him and he said he will ask. We'll see if he comes through. I should've just jotted it down. I'll let you know if I find out, Tjc.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

thanx mang


----------

